# Dust deputy help



## Rhaugs (Jan 12, 2019)

Hi guys, 
I'm getting into my new shop shortly (22×18) garage, and wanting to pipe in my DC the right way! I have a HF 2HP motor, on top of a SDD (5", not 6"). I'm wondering if I can use a 6-5 reducer, in reverse, to make it a 6" system for running PVC throughout. I know Oneida says not to do this (make the system bigger than the inlet on the SDD), but curious if anyone has.

If this doesn't work, I'm guessing my options are to use galvanised 5" duct or come out does right away 5"-4" and use 4" PVC instead of the 6.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

I would go with the 5" heavy guage steel and long radius 90's. I did and my system works great. Also 2 hp. Wood magazine had a DC piping article a while back, and recommended 5", 4" too small and 6" to big. But the 5" is just right. I bought the long radius 90's, but got a spot welder from harbor freight and fab my own Y fittings. Really pretty easy to do.


----------



## Bob5103 (Feb 13, 2016)

When I set up my HF DC I compared a 6" vs 5" duct, using my handheld anemometer. The cfm was considerably higher with the 5". I don't remember the exact numbers, but it was at least 200 CFM more than the 6". I went with 5" ducts.


----------



## Rhaugs (Jan 12, 2019)

> When I set up my HF DC I compared a 6" vs 5" duct, using my handheld anemometer. The cfm was considerably higher with the 5". I don t remember the exact numbers, but it was at least 200 CFM more than the 6". I went with 5" ducts.
> 
> - Bob5103


Did you just use regular HVAC galvanised from a big box store?


----------



## Rhaugs (Jan 12, 2019)

> I would go with the 5" heavy guage steel and long radius 90 s. I did and my system works great. Also 2 hp. Wood magazine had a DC piping article a while back, and recommended 5", 4" too small and 6" to big. But the 5" is just right. I bought the long radius 90 s, but got a spot welder from harbor freight and fab my own Y fittings. Really pretty easy to do.
> 
> - ibewjon


Were you able to purchase at a Lowe's/HD store? Was it the HVAC steel?


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

I believe what you need is 26 guage, the duct at the big boxes is usually 30 guage or thinner. 30 will collapse under suction. It can be purchased from a heating supply, either locally or online. Use brush on duct sealer down the length wise joint. I then use aluminium tape on joints between sections. The sealer is also painted on the y's I made. This is a picture of some of the y's I made.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

The long radius 90's were purchased from Oneida, or any supplier you choose. But definitely the long radius type.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

I found the 5", 26 guage at sim supply for $6.90, for 24" length. I bought it for less locally in Illinois.


----------



## clagwell (Dec 20, 2018)

deleted


----------



## MikeDilday (Feb 21, 2017)

Go with dust collection metal pipe. HVAC pipe has joints in the wrong direction. Rockler has a good selection of 20-24 ga steel - not sure how the price compares. Go with 5" mains and 4" drops. Put mains in the ceiling and drops down the walls. use a wye for each drop horizontal towards the wall then 90 down the wall - this is important so chips don't fall into the drops.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

The short answer is YES YOU CAN.

I did exactly the same thing and it works fine. 6" mains and drops with a reducer to 4" and flex to machines.

PVC will work just fine you do not need metal ducts.

Use 2- 45's to make a 90 the 6" 90 sweep are quite pricey.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Just turn heavy guage hvac pipe around and the joints go the right direction. As long as the pipe goes into the pipe coming from the collector like a funnel. And PVC pipe can build up a static charge and can not be grounded because it is not a conductor.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

What hp DC are you using with 6" pipe? There needs to be the proper blend of volume and velocity. Too large of pipe increases the volume and lowers the velocity below what is needed for good chip and dust collection.


----------



## Rhaugs (Jan 12, 2019)

> What hp DC are you using with 6" pipe? There needs to be the proper blend of volume and velocity. Too large of pipe increases the volume and lowers the velocity below what is needed for good chip and dust collection.
> 
> - ibewjon


I have a 2hp motor. It sounds like I'll stick with metal pipes. Will check out what rockler and woodcraft offer before going to Oneida. Thanks guys.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

From the little I could see on the pentz site, 5" is the limit with a 2 HP. That is what I have. You should be able to get the straight pipe locally from a heating supply. I only got 90's from Oneida. I can try to post pictures of my patterns if you want to make your own Y's. A spot welder is less than $150, and it really doesn't take long once you do one. Unless you don't need many y's, then buy them.


----------



## Rhaugs (Jan 12, 2019)

> From the little I could see on the pentz site, 5" is the limit with a 2 HP. That is what I have. You should be able to get the straight pipe locally from a heating supply. I only got 90 s from Oneida. I can try to post pictures of my patterns if you want to make your own Y s. A spot welder is less than $150, and it really doesn t take long once you do one. Unless you don t need many y s, then buy them.
> 
> - ibewjon


I think I only need 4, I will plan to buy them for now. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

Yep. Bill Pentz knows his stuff and Oneida techs agree. 5" is the proper size ducting. It was expensive and the wye's are pretty pricey but it all worked out very well for me. I am very happy with my little DC system.

https://www.lumberjocks.com/projects/388617


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

Glad to help. For the number of y's I wanted, it was better to make my own. And it is usually pretty hard to convince people about 5" pipe. Just be sure to seal all joints, including length wise. Every little bit helps.


----------



## d38 (Sep 6, 2017)

I'll defer to others on necking up from 5 to 6" 
Also, if space allows, have a 3-6 ft straight run into the SDD. That improves system airflow.
I used Greenseal brand snaplock HVAC pipe from Grainger.
https://www.grainger.com/category/hvac-and-refrigeration?brandName=GREENSEAM&filters=brandName
26 and 24 gauge. 
If you have a store nearby, pick it up there, and no shipping charge.
My Grizzly 2 hp hasn't collapsed the 26 ga yet.
For wide elbows and saddles, bought Air Handling System's hobby line of product.
https://airhand.com/product-category/woodworking-hobby-shop-light-gauge-solution-for-spiral-pipe-fittings-and-hose/
UPS shipping was about as much as the parts. But very well made. 
Overall the system works well.


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

26 guage is good. It is the 30 guage from the box stores that will collapse.


----------



## Rhaugs (Jan 12, 2019)

Would 28ga be ok? That's all I can find locally so far


----------



## MikeDilday (Feb 21, 2017)

HVAC pipe WYEs are reversed so you will get chips and splinters caught in the connections that might eventually cause clogs. PVC or dust collection pipe is best.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Just throwing in, maybe all of them carry different stuff, but Dayton area Menards can get you into 24 gauge metal pipe for fireplaces I think (black pipe), they also have silver ducts, but it is 28 or 30 gauge, too frag-ile. They were only sporting 6, and 8" material though. I saw nothing of this, especially at 24 gauge at Lowes, or HD. Probably just locally. I could have gone all plastic with septic pipe, but the PVC fittings are iffy on that, and the fittings are like MEGAbux. My metal stuff, nothing was more than 5 bux a piece.


----------

